# 33249 with the Q0 mod



## sallystavola (Oct 20, 2011)

Can someone please explain how we are to use this.  We are getting denied.  I have read everything but still confused.  Do we need te registry with the national registry to use the Q0 modifier.  My understanding there is only a few dx codes and for medicare we need to add a Q0 modifier.  Is this correct. The mod doesn't make leads me to believe we have to reg.  Thanks for any help I can get we are a physican office as well. Sally


----------



## jewlz0879 (Oct 20, 2011)

sallystavola said:


> Can someone please explain how we are to use this.  We are getting denied.  I have read everything but still confused.  Do we need te registry with the national registry to use the Q0 modifier.  My understanding there is only a few dx codes and for medicare we need to add a Q0 modifier.  Is this correct. The mod doesn't make leads me to believe we have to reg.  Thanks for any help I can get we are a physican office as well. Sally



I've never used a Q0 mod on 33249; I have used it for Transapical/Transfemoral AVRs which my docs perform often. It seems to me it would be used with unlisted/Category III codes only. But I do not have any specific information on utlilization of the Q0.


----------



## ademell (Oct 20, 2011)

As long as the study has been registered and approved, then you should be using the Q0 modifier on your claims. Here's the CMS instruction link.... typically difficult to read 
https://www.cms.gov/transmittals/downloads/R1418CP.pdf


----------



## g024201 (Oct 20, 2011)

The Q0 modifier should be used on all ICD implants done for primary prevention.  It is the hosptials responsiblity to then enter those patients into the ICD Registry.


----------

